
Oldest known case of forensic entomology from 1247 - wojtekkru
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forensic_entomology#Song_Ci
======
wojtekkru
"In a murder case of 1235, a villager was stabbed to death and authorities
determined that his wounds were inflicted by a sickle; this was a tool used
for cutting rice at harvest time, a fact which led them to suspect a fellow
peasant worker was involved. The local magistrate had the villagers assemble
in the town square where they would temporarily relinquish their sickles.
Within minutes, a mass of blow flies gathered around one sickle and none
other, attracted to the scent of traces of blood unseen by the naked eye. It
became apparent to all that the owner of that sickle was the culprit, the
latter pleading for mercy as he was detained by authorities."

